Ask HN: What’s your most successful marketing strategy thus far? - freeelncer
======
vinrob92
I am running a productized service making ~$10k in MRR called Manypixels
([https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)) -- We have only been
live for a few weeks and so far it has been content for us.

1\. Facebook - I joined all niche Facebook groups about SaaS and startups
(example: Paris Startups). I posted the following: "Would you guys find this
useful? Yes? No? Why Not?", asked for feedback and that generated a lot of
discussion.

2\. Reddit - I posted a few learnings about how I launched this side project
in 5 hours and got the few subscribers. r/entrepreneur is huge but
competitive, r/startups is also huge but less competitive.

3\. Other platforms: IH, Hacker News, Dribbble

Also works: Direct sales (mostly via Dribbble). When I will launch our v2 I am
planning to add referrals (for our existing clients) & affiliate sales.

When we grow really big I will probably try Facebook Ads, or Youtube ads or
Reddit ads but even though I am not so sure as I want to stay relatively small
and high quality!

~~~
manibatra
That is a really cool project. I have a question which might be off topic but
here goes. In a startup like yours how do you price? Do you price for the
average case and leave it at that? Also do you start with a good margin of
safety and are somewhat flexible with the pricing as you are a new startup?
Kind Regards.

